# Sedona Optons: Sedona Pines vs. Arroyo Roble



## tx_ranger (Nov 6, 2011)

We need to chose between theses 2 resorts: Sedona Pines and Arroyo Roble and right now not sure which is the nicest, most comfortable condo or which has the prettiest scenery. Will have a 12 and 16 yo girls with us.

Also, which is better- the first of June or mid July for a visit there? (weather, crowds)
TIA,
Lisa


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2011)

Have you had a chance to check the TUG Ratings and Reviews?

http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=6&ResortGroup=55


----------



## joycapecod (Nov 6, 2011)

tx_ranger said:


> We need to chose between theses 2 resorts: Sedona Pines and Arroyo Roble and right now not sure which is the nicest, most comfortable condo or which has the prettiest scenery. Will have a 12 and 16 yo girls with us.
> 
> Also, which is better- the first of June or mid July for a visit there? (weather, crowds)
> TIA,
> Lisa



My personal choice would be Arroyo Roble. It is in Uptown and many of the resturants and other attractions are within walking distance. Parking during summer can be a challenge on the main drag and having the option of walking to dinner was a big plus for us.

Sedona Pines is located well outside the town of Sedona. These are modular homes and the second bedroom is attached to the main unit by a walkway. The second bedroom is a seperate building. I am uncertain I would want this with children, even at the ages of 12 and 16!

Arroyo Roble has a washer/dryer in the unit; Sedona Pines does not. Arroyo Is older than Pines, but the units may have been refurbished since I was last there in 2009. Pines is one level, Arroyo has a long flight of stairs to the second level where the bedrooms are. Arroyo has 2 fireplaces (I know, not a necessary item during summer) Pines does not. Arroyo has 2.5 baths; the .5 is on the first floor.

Arroyo is closer to shopping (Safeway, Walgreen's etc). It is about a 10 minute drive from Pines. From Oines you have no choice but to drive to dinner, shopping or just to leave the resort. Pines does have an on site resturant, though I have not eaten there.

I was in Sedona this past August, staying at Villas of Sedona and found the temps to be warm, but not unbearable (remember, I am a New Englander...we do not do heat). I would think early June would be less crowded than mid-July.

No matter where you stay, Sedona is a lovely vacation spot. Please stop at the Black Cow Caffe for some excellent ice cream and if you like Mexican Oaxaca Restaurant & Cantina, and for some of the best ribs and homemade desserts, try Judi's on Soldier's Pass Road!

Joy


----------



## urple2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ive not stayed in Arroyo but have driven by it and liked the looks and location. That resort gets great reviews.

I have stayed at Sedona Pines though and liked it. It is further out of town and assuming you get a 2 bedroom unit, the second bedroom is across the deck from the main unit. The one bedroom unit would be crowded for 4 people. 

I assume you've viewed the sedona pines site to see the layout. 

Some people really don't care for the "trailer" accommodations. I had no problem with it for 3 people. They were real nice inside and the grounds/pool, etc were very nice.

June/July... both real hot.


----------



## tx_ranger (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the quick replies!
Yes, I have looked at tugs reviews and am aware of that seperate 2nd bedroom in Pines.(youngest might not be happy with it, but husband thinks cool) We just wasn't sure which resort to pick! Seems both are simular in offerings but what it can't describe is views.
Don't know of activities offered for teens- but depending on their moods they might not care anyway. 16 yo loves to hike.
I'm leaning towards Arroyo but little hestitant on wether too many tourist there but do like idea of more dining closer.

We're from Texas so not sure if July there is as bad as home temp wise. If cool nights in June might be fun to have to lite a fireplace- rarely ever needed in Tx. Definatly want cooler than Tx, but of couse Aug is our hottest month here.
Thanks fellow tuggers!


----------



## joycapecod (Nov 6, 2011)

tx_ranger said:


> Thanks for all the quick replies!
> Yes, I have looked at tugs reviews and am aware of that seperate 2nd bedroom in Pines.(youngest might not be happy with it, but husband thinks cool) We just wasn't sure which resort to pick! Seems both are simular in offerings but what it can't describe is views.
> Don't know of activities offered for teens- but depending on their moods they might not care anyway. 16 yo loves to hike.
> I'm leaning towards Arroyo but little hestitant on wether too many tourist there but do like idea of more dining closer.
> ...



Views at Arroyo depend on unit assigned. Arroyo is also located on Oak Creek and has a grill area overlooking the creek. Several of the units face the creek, but you will not (almost guaranteed) won't get assigned one on exchange. The master bedroom of many of the units will have a view of the red rocks; some will have a courtyard view, again depending on where you are in the resort. 

There is a fireplace in the master bedroom too. There is a whirlpool tub in the master bath...don't know if any of those items are important to you.

Pines will have a red rocks view, I believe from every unit, but it is not close to Oak Creek or any other creek or stream if memory serves me.  I believe moste of the view is distant.

Arroyo is located about one long block off the main street that runs through Sedona, and is very quite and almost secluded. 

Hiking is convenient to either resort.

Joy


----------



## DAman (Nov 6, 2011)

*Good Eats In Sedona/Pines Comment*

Elote Cafe and Dan's Bistro for dining. I highly recommend both.

The homemade chocolate ice cream at Elote Cafe gives me a reason to dine there every night. I had carnitas one night and chicken mole the other. Both were fantastic. My second time there as soon as I sat down I asked about the homemade blackberry ice cream on the specials board. It had just sold out. This is a popular restaurant that takes no reservations.

Dan's Bistro was my second best dinner in Sedona. Their steaks were fantastic. Plus reasonable corkage($5) so you can bring your own bottle of wine. I had a beef dish in puffed pastry that I would get again. I also enjoyed part of my wife's steak which melted in my mouth.

Sedona is a great place to vacation. Part of the reason I bought at the Hyatt in Sedona there was the dining.  The hiking is incredible too.

I had a chance to look at the units at Sedona Pines. I liked the resort from what I could see. The units were modern and well equipped. You really need a two bedroom for 4 people. The 1 bedroom is a little small. As stated by others, it is a little ways out of town. But that wouldn't be a bother to me.  I would prefer the location of the Hyatt however if given the choice.  Our friends stayed at the Sedona Summit. Their unit was very nice. It's also a little ways out of town but not as far out as the Sedona Pines.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 6, 2011)

*Location*



tx_ranger said:


> We need to chose between theses 2 resorts: Sedona Pines and Arroyo Roble and right now not sure which is the nicest, most comfortable condo or which has the prettiest scenery. Will have a 12 and 16 yo girls with us.
> 
> Also, which is better- the first of June or mid July for a visit there? (weather, crowds)
> TIA,
> Lisa



We found at Arroyo Roble that if you are an Exchanger, the Office usually puts you on one of the 'streets' that is not at the Creek.

We felt a big advantage to this resort was walking to the main street ladened with stores and places to eat.


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll chime in for a vote for Arroyo Roble too. We stayed there a few years ago.

It was wonderful to be able to walk around town. As mentioned, parking is a bear. The unit was VERY large, although it had a bit of a 70's vibe going. Not that we cared in the least.

We had a view of the red rocks out the front door and a large green park-like area out of the back (courtyard I guess). The patio door was onto a small area and then the courtyard, where grills were. We enjoyed at least one meal outside right on our little patio area. Very pleasant.

We went in June and I'd recommend that over July for both crowds and temperature. Hot is hot but at least you've got a shot at more reasonable temps in June.

There's both an indoor and outdoor pool plus a hot tub at Arroyo.

There is a ton of info on Sedona here if you do a little searching. We did the Pink Jeep tour, a horse back trail ride with cowboy dinner, Slippery Rock (or is it Slide Rock??) Park, jewelry shopping at the Indian sales area up the hill road, day trip to ride the train, etc. Lots to do!


----------



## tx_ranger (Nov 6, 2011)

*Booked!*

Ok, Ya'll helped me decide on Arroyo :whoopie: ...but logging back on RCI the one week they had this morning in June was gone so we picked mid July week.

I read some of Sedona's posts and there seems to be so much more to do in the area then we thought. Orginally we were looking to book there for day trips to Grand Canyon but now we booked after our Arroyo/Sedona trip actually in the Grand Canyon for 2 days before we drive home. Besides, wasn't crazy about 4 hour drive roundtrip from Sedona for daytrips.

Interested now in ink Jeep tours, Verde train ride, Jerome town,Oak Creek Canyon. Any other must sees in Sedona or nearby?
Husband is interested in route 66 drive but seems complicated (more research) since renamed or moved most of 66 now.
Thanks!

PS- I should add that our 12yo daughter has leukemia so too much walking or serious hiking will be out for her. Her energy is just good for few hours at a time. 16yo loves walking and hiking but she might can go byself or with 1 parent.
Oh, and sounds like will try Ellot Cafe- seen referrals all over the boards so must be good!


----------



## amycurl (Nov 6, 2011)

Back in the day, ILX offered a Getaway to three of their resorts in Arizona...the one in Payson, one in Tucson, and one in Sedona. We *loved* Sedona, and really enjoyed our Pink Jeep Tour (even though I was recovering from a bout of food poisoning contracted near the Petrified Forest mid-way on the trip.) Despite the sickness, I still have wonderful, fond memories of that week (if not of ILX.)

A spa day is also a excellent use of time in Sedona.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I think you made a good choice.  Arroyo Robles is in a much better location. You have to be alert for the driveway (it's off to the right) and is very steep from the street level.  The office is to the left. My understanding is that most (if not all) of the units have been refurbished.  What I liked most of all is the setting.  The lawns are beautiful; there is a central courtyard with BBQ grills and there is a swing and an observation deck right along the creekside.  Our unit had two bedrooms upstairs and the other bedroom had two twin beds which I thought was perfect for our two teenage sons however; (and maybe this was good) NO TV. There were two bathrooms upstairs, too.  A small one in the hall way and a big one in the master bedroom - complete with jetted tub. I would also recommend the Trolley tours. They are relatively inexpensive (although you could drive),  They give you a good orientation and take you to the Chapel in the Rocks and Tlapapaque (or however you spell that) which is a little artsy-craftsy area at the edge of town.  When we went last time I snagged a Segway tour for my 16 yo.  It was the highlight of his trip. Next to the office is a pool table and a lounge (nice piano) - at the time I think that's where we had to go to get internet - they may have expanded since then. My experience is that mid-July may be pretty warm (although not for a Texan!) -  82-92 degrees - but the weather has been SO WEIRD LATELY.


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 13, 2011)

tx_ranger said:


> Ok, Ya'll helped me decide on Arroyo :whoopie: ...but logging back on RCI the one week they had this morning in June was gone so we picked mid July week.
> 
> I read some of Sedona's posts and there seems to be so much more to do in the area then we thought. Orginally we were looking to book there for day trips to Grand Canyon but now we booked after our Arroyo/Sedona trip actually in the Grand Canyon for 2 days before we drive home. Besides, wasn't crazy about 4 hour drive roundtrip from Sedona for daytrips.
> 
> ...



Outside of Seodna (maybe 45 minutes?) is a park with old lava flows. There's a walkway to take into the area, so not very difficult to traverse.

It was very neat to see this (we had never seen in person laval flows before) and it didn't take much time to see. I do not recall the name of the park but I bet Google could help you 

We did visit Jerome but got there later in the day, after the train ride, and most places were closed. We did eat at the famous hamburger place though. It's VERY steep walking around so keep that in mind with your younger daughter's energy levels. The drive up to Jerome is an 'experience' in itself. Not for the feint of heart or those that get car sick!

The horse back riding we did, with the cowboy dinner, also has a wagon ride option (which my MIL took as she's nervous of horses and won't ride) so that could meet the desires of a more active daughter and still be fun for someone who maybe can't/won't ride. Just an idea!


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 13, 2011)

Also, if you search here for old posts, you'll find reference to an elevator located in the parking garage that takes you up (and down of course) to street level. You still have a steepish walk to the garage (which you have to pass anyway) but it does save some of the steep climb to street level.

NightNurse is correct (of course!). The drive way down to the units is hard to spot the first time. We got in late for check in and had to check in at the hotel at the top of the hill (at street level), so also keep that in mind so you don't have to walk up and down the hill needlessly. It really is a steep walk.


----------

